# Moose Hunt



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

I had a great dream last night. I was archery hunting moose, but it was in the house I grew up in. It was one of those race track houses that you could run a big circle inside. Well, I shot the moose in my living room and for a 5 yd shot my aim sucked and the arrow only went in like 2 inches. It was a huge beast but it only had one antler. It started to chase me around the race track, so I ducked into the back bedroom and drew back waiting for the beast to pass by the doorway.....nailed it.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Every time that I have one of those dreams, the animal ends up turning into SOMEONE that I know. It is really freaky. They always wonder why I shot them and it is very difficult telling them that I shot an animal and it turned into them.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

I dunno if it was a dream or if it was his wife in bullwinkle pajamas.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yahtahay said:


> I dunno if it was a dream or if it was his wife in bullwinkle pajamas.


Either way....nailed it. :lol:


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I had a bad dream about a Wyoming moose hunt last weekend. It involved looking for a wounded, angry bull in thick willows, fresh Grizzly tracks, retrieving the hind quarters the next day in thick willows with more fresh Grizzly tracks, and packing hind quarters on my back to where the horses were about 500 yards through thick willows while thinking about Grizzlies. Oh wait that wasn't a bad dream, it really happened.


----------

